# Router table dado sled



## Newbie (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi all,
I recently bought the Bosch RA1180 router table for my 1613aevs.

The other day i was looking for jigs for router tables and stumbled across a Dado Sled for a router table.I was at work at the time and forgot to bookmark it . The way it worked was the sled slid from front to back on the table. I guess it is similar to a table saw sled. Has anyone seen this ?

My first project to test out my new table was a lego box that i saw in the Canadian HomeWrokshop magazine March 2002. 

Also i would like any opions about the table i bought. 

Thanks and please take it easy on me..
Newbie


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Newbie, How does top honors for both the portable and home Bosch tables grab you? This honor is mentioned in the December 2004 issue of The Woodworkers Journal. I think this is the magazine(an older issue) you would have seen the router dado sled plans in as well. Good ideas manage to make it into all the magazines eventually.
Be sure and post a photo of your project in the gallery section, make mention of where the plans can be found, material used, cost... really any comments you think would be useful to somebody who might want to build it.


----------



## Newbie (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Mike. I found that link about the dado sled . here it is

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/st...platedata/wood/story/data/465.xml&catref=wd44


----------

